# IMMU - Immunicum AB (NASDAQ)



## maquet (21 May 2015)

Immunicum is Swedish Biotech Company listed on NASDAQ OMX First North and develops therapeutic cancer vaccines with INTUVAX being their flagship model. The company has a total of five projects in their pipeline and their main cancer vaccine, INTUVAX, currently recruiting 90 patients for a clinical phase II study for kidney cancer (Renal Cell Carcinoma).

INTUVAX is a therapeutic vaccine based on the company’s COMBIG platform. The vaccine uses allogenic dendric cells (patent protected) and does not need to be loaded with antigens in vitro; instead the vaccine is injected intratumorally and uses the patient’s own tumor as antigen source. INTUVAX has the potential to work in all cancer indications that has a solid tumor. Clinical trials are ongoing for kidney cancer (Phase II) and for liver cancer (Phase I). INTUVAX is also an “off the shelf” product that most likely will be considerably cheaper to produce than other autologous vaccine, e.g. Dendreon’s Provenge.

The Phase I/II study in kidney cancer (mRCC), combines INTUVAX with Pfizers Sutent. The study has showed amazing survival in a small amount of patients. A total of 11 patients were recruited to the study, five (n=5) with intermediate prognosis and six (n=6) patients with poor prognosis, subgrouping according to so-called MSKCC criteria. The median overall survival after vaccination for the subgroup with poor prognosis is currently at 25 months and has thus already exceeded the expected median overall survival of 5 months with interferon treatment and 9 months with only Sutent treatment. The median overall survival for the intermediate patients is too early to comment on even if the patients already have lived surpassed expected survival.

In the Phase I/II study in mRCC several interesting data that confirms the synergistic antitumor effect, between tyrosine kinase inhibitors (Sutent) and INTUVAX, has been observed:
One patient had four brain metastases and all of them went into complete regression and disappeared completely later on. Another patient with extensive sarcomatoid tumor development also showed a partial regression of all metastases. According to documented literature for kidney cancer neither of these two patients should have responded to treatment with tyrosine kinase inhibitors. It is therefore likely that the effect comes from the synergistic of a drug that can inhibit immunosuppression (Sutent) and another drug that can reinforce the immune defense (INTUVAX).

Company webpage:
http://www.immunicum.com 


Survival diagrams for the kidney cancer study can be seen here (although with Swedish text):
http://phantas.webnode.se/intuvax-njurcancer/


----------



## maquet (22 May 2015)

They released an interim report 150521 i will post the link here as soon as they have translate it.


----------



## maquet (23 May 2015)

First patient in:

http://www.immunicum.se/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Press-release-150505-FPI.pdf

Annual report 13/14 (read the immune respon on p.13, worldrecord?)

http://www.immunicum.se/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/immunicum-annual-report-2013-2014.pdf


----------



## maquet (23 May 2015)

I would love some comments about the case from you guys/girls down under


----------



## maquet (27 May 2015)

Immunicum nominated to SwedenBIO award 2015

http://www.swedenbio.com/award2015


----------



## maquet (10 June 2015)

Hi again.
Made this slide about Immunicum in english for you non swedish speaking people.

To bad they didnt won the swedenbio award.


----------



## maquet (30 June 2015)

Immunicum had a video presentation 2015-06-08 and what they said about the way forward was:

2015:
Report final data on HCC I/II
Update on RCC I/II data
Start of clinical trial in new indication (i think this gonna be with Intuvax and a PD1 inhibitor from a BP, indication might be in coloncancer)
CD70 preclinical studies

2016
RCC II POC data
Partner discussions
HCC II decision on next step.

Im also on twitter: https://twitter.com/maq_uet


----------



## maquet (7 July 2015)

The Key Players in Global Kidney Cancer Drugs Market 2015-2019, According to a New Study on ASDReports

https://www.asdreports.com/news-102...arket-20152019-according-new-study-asdreports


----------



## maquet (26 July 2015)

http://www.edisoninvestmentresearch.com/research/report/immunicum


----------



## maquet (4 August 2015)

This is old news but shows how much potential Immunicum has

March 27, 2015
Immunicum supplies NCI research with technology for CRISPR/Cas9 system for research on new drugs for cancer and AIDS

http://ir.en.immunicum.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=903657


And im very curious if anyone consider or allready bought some shares in Immunicum after reading my thread. Please reply on this thread if you have. 

Follow me on twitter for more news/updates, alot of people on twitter have shown interest in the company.


----------



## maquet (4 August 2015)

I rest my case.... They are all still alive 

http://www.immunicum.se/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Press-release-150804-RCC-update.pdf


----------



## maquet (4 August 2015)

http://labiotech.eu/immunicum-develops-a-cancer-vaccine-that-almost-doubled-the-patients-survival/


----------



## maquet (14 August 2015)

Immunicum CSO is going to speak at ICI Europe 16-18 November | Bad Homburg, Germany

http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...60B30/Immune_Checkpoint_Inhibitors_Europe.pdf


----------



## maquet (24 August 2015)

Immunicum updates safety and survival data in phase I/II liver cancer study with INTUVAX: http://www.immunicum.se/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Press-release-150824-HCC-update.pdf


----------



## maquet (7 September 2015)

Immunicum provides Ad5PTDf35 adenovirus technology to Rutgers Cancer Institute: http://globenewswire.com/news-relea...s-technology-to-Rutgers-Cancer-Institute.html


----------



## maquet (18 September 2015)

Immunicum in collaboration with Karolinska Institute submits an application for starting a clinical study with INTUVAX ® in Gastrointestinal Stromal Tumor (GIST).

http://www.immunicum.se/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Press-release-150917-GIST.pdf


----------



## maquet (3 November 2015)

Sometimes next year it will be easier for you to buy immunicum shares

http://ir.en.immunicum.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=939518

This really shows confidence from the board


----------



## maquet (10 November 2015)

Immunicum’s patent application regarding the cancer immune primer INTUVAX will be granted in Europe

http://www.immunicum.se/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Press-release-151109-patent-EPO.pdf


----------



## maquet (18 November 2015)

Cant complain about their results. 

http://ir.en.immunicum.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=943081


----------



## maquet (26 November 2015)

Immunicum reports updated data from the IN- TUVAX phase I/II study in liver cancer and an- nounces plan for the continuation of the study

http://www.immunicum.se/wp-content/...e-151125-HCC-I-II-update-and-continuation.pdf


----------

